# Fbar question



## berniej (Mar 5, 2012)

I am thinking of putting my accounts which are joint to just in my wifes name so I would have nothing to do with the accounts and so would not have to do the Fbars (if I understand this correctly).
My wife is a dutch national no income etc from US but she has an american social security number.By having the SSN would she be obligated to file Fbars.
Would this effect the way I would have to file my income taxs,now I do it jointly.
Is this even a smart idea or is it stupid to do.

Any help would be appreciated.

TIA

Bernie McKenna


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

You would need to determine if your wife was a non-citizen "US person" - did she ever have a green card, for example? If she is not a US person, then she is not required to file FBARs.

If she is a US person then she would be obliged to file FBARs. However as a Dutch national with (presumably) a non-US birthplace, her bank would likely never consider her FATCA-reportable, so she would have less risk by not complying. 

Whether it's a smart or stupid thing to do depends on how much you trust your wife, frankly. Also, if you have only US citizenship and are already filing US tax returns then really, what's the point, you're already on the radar and you're only saving yourself a relatively simple reporting form.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Also bear in mind that a change in the account structure this year has no impact whatsoever on this year's and prior years' reporting obligations. If the account is (was) already reportable, it is (was) already reportable. You can only, possibly, change the future.

My recommendation would be to live your life. If you find a joint account to be what you prefer, then go with that and continue reporting it.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Have to say I agree with both responses you've gotten so far. The FBAR requirement is nothing but a reporting requirement (and only required for a US person - i.e. citizen or US resident) and fairly easily fulfilled. At this point, there is also little or no evidence to show that the FBARs are matched up with your tax filings, though I suppose that could change in the future. Still, reporting of foreign accounts is becoming more common - at least in Europe. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## berniej (Mar 5, 2012)

I kind of figured it was a silly question as its not a problem filling them out.I'll just leave well enought alone and just send them in.
Thanks for the replies.

Bernie


----------

